# Tropiflora with pics



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Well me and Zach have to build about 6 vivs. So we decided to try and get a bunch of broms from tropiflora. Most of the really cool broms come in $3 offsets and $6 potted. You can get a potluck bulk order of offsets for 
10 offsets-$30
Or you can just pick and choose what you want. Here are some of the highlights of hte cargo report. All pictured are Neorogelias and unless otherwise noted ar 3,5,6 dollars apiece.









Neoregelia ‘Fireball’ x punctatissima ‘Rubra’ 









$15 The Hannibal Lector series Clarise version









Inca x Fireball









Neoregelia (lilliputiana x Fireball) x eltoniana 









Royal Flush









Spotted night









Sarah Head









Tangerine









Tiger Cub









One of my favs $7.50 The Zonata









EOZ $3 offsets









These are awesome $6pots, $3 offsets









Zoe $6, pots $3 offsets









Neoregelia ‘Wee Willy’ labeled terrarium worthy $12.50 new hybrid









Sand flea, $7.50 terrarium worthy label









Sun King not labeled terrarium worthy, but I am quite positive it is because i have it in a terrarium with frogs. $5









Neoregelia laevis v. maculata 7.50 not labeled tw


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice. I am actually ordering from them Monday and I have ordered from them before. You got some plants that I was going to choose. Question for you or anybody, the broms with the spiky looking leaves, are they safe? I can't tell in the pictures if they are sharp, they just look it.

Thanks, nice pics.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow, beautiful plants. Did you only order the broms which were labeled "great for terrariums"?

Luke


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

A lot of those are not labeled for terrariums from what I remember. I think that they also go on full grown size, so they don't include some.


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

As far as the spiny bromeliads. I don't use them. I figure if they can hurt my hand then they could hurt my frogs.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

What would make them not viv worthy, size and spikes dont really bother me. I can always find a spot for any brom under 18 inches. Im not sure what exactly i wanted so i thought why not just throw up the highlights and hear some feedback.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Like for instance the tiger cub and the sun king. I have both those doing great in vivs right now. They arent labeled terrarium worthy. They are in the loading dock section with no froggy or whatever. Now the Zanato and hte hanibal lector, those i can see being a problem. But i think im going to have to get em cause their amazing.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice broms...


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

:lol: I've been trying to figure out what i want and printed pictures the exact same ones!


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Not an easy choice, there is someone on here who visits them regularly. I think im going to get 25 offsets and 1 or 2 bigger broms. Cause im not sure if the 25 offsets would include any of these pictured or my favorites.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have been there, and you could spend the whole day there easily. There are tons of broms, not to mention all the orchids. I would tell them what types you want, instead of the bulk pack as some of their plants get to large and definitely aren't terrarium worthy. As long as they aren't sitting in water constantly they will do fine. I have most of the above broms and they all do great, I find almost any Neoreglia does good in a frog tank. I would just get the offsets, it is a great way to save money, most have roots already. The pots usually contain one plant, the more plants in the pot the more expensive. I was looking at the fireballs, even though I have tons, and the ones with three or four full grown pups were only like $12.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

On the site it says how big the plants come, but how could you know how big them will grow? I'm starting to look at plants since i'll be planting my 115gl soon.

Luke


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Their website sometimes says max. size, but not on all plants. Most of the terrarium ones stay smaller, you can call and they could set you up with the mini neo's if you wanted in a package deal. Also, try a different website for info on the specific type of the plant. They offer good quality plants here, with good shipping prices.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

...They always seem to have some very interesting plants on their website, but I've never ordered from them, just because ordering looks like a hassle (if they've updated, let me know!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

Those are beautiful pictures!!!! Nice job.!!!


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

The last time I ordered was over the phone, no problem at all. I am planning on ordering Sunday so that they can ship out on Monday. I may just do it online. Also, if you spend $50 you get a free plant, don't know which plant, but its free. Check their order page for info. on that. $50 seems like an easy task, especially when ordering for more than one tank.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

They have quality plants, and I really like the Neoregelias. I have several of those listed there, but I got them from rbrightstone (Bob from the Mind's eye). The only problem with Tropiflora is that they always seem to ship one that is obviously not what you ordered and claim it is what was ordered. Case in point: the liliputiana hybrid shown above was ordered, but something 9" tall came in labeled as that hybrid, and has yet to tint red around the edges . . . it's not as claimed. :x


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

I really like that little looking lilliputiani x fireball thing. I ordered 25 neoros for $50 as opposed to all the variety of species available. Which I had to double check and make sure they would do it. They also said i could tell them some of favorites and try to use these as their guides in picking mine. I hope they do, but either way neoro for $2 apiece aint bad. I bought a roli fireball and annick just to sure i got some ones i really liked. Altogther my order split with zach was $72 for 27 Neorogelias shipped. Not a bad deal. Ive bought many broms from bob and liked most, especially cause i get to see it before i buy it. I just needed like 15 broms and thought why not go the source.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have quite a few lilliputinia x fireball, they produce pups the fastest out of all my broms, I went from 4 to 20 in a few months.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

I ordered some broms from Tropiflora and they were what I wanted. I also ordered a Kaempheria 'silver diamonds'.It is a ginger plant that is supposed to be great for terrariums and is supposed to be a small grower.
Well, this thing came in huge with leaves that were about 12" long and they were about 5" wide.
Not quite what I expected but it is a cool house plant.Another DB member and I ordered the same plant and both were like that.So, I would do a search for the certain broms or plants you are interested in before you buy them.
Mark


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I just got my order from Tropiflora today. I got everything I asked for. The potted bromeliads are a great deal, I got 1 pot with 3 plants in it. They came in looking like the pictures on the wesite. i just ordered online adn hoped that I got what I asked for adn it worked. Most of the offsets are good sized, with only 1 tiny one. I wanted to try out a bunch of different varieties to see what I really like. I think my favorite is the "tuti fruiti" bromeliad, it has pretty coloring.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*copyright*

Jace,

You should really speak with Tropiflora before you use their images in a post. You might want to review dendroboard's copyright policy too.


http://www.dendroboard.com/copyright/

Melis


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

I thought about that, then i figured how could they get mad at me, I gave them over 300 views, probably more than their site in that period of time well probably not. I think there has to be some sort of watermark on the picture, or i have to use it for some sort of financial gain for there to be an issue. I also figured that the DB bossman would erase if he had an issue with it, i would hate to cause Dendroboard some problems. Otherwise I, dont care about laws and such. Just kidding
Here are my images though








Annick









Roli Fireball


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

I would like to point out we got a great deal and are extremely happy with tropiflora. 2.66 apiece for awesome neorogelias is unbeatable, if you have not checked them out do so next time you need broms. Now there is truely no way they would actually be mad, these are cool people and I dont see them flying off the handle for free advertising. 27 broms for $72 w/ shipping, you cant beat that. They dont need advertising.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Rosiss are awesome. The annick is cool too. I also was really happy about the zoe's. Disappointed with the victoria pink because of its spikes. Just planted my 20 vert using a rosi, a coimbrae (I think that is how to spell it, but this was my free one, awesome terrarium plant), and others.


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: copyright*



melissa68 said:


> Jace,
> 
> You should really speak with Tropiflora before you use their images in a post. You might want to review dendroboard's copyright policy too.
> 
> Melis


Melissa,

I agree from a general point of view, but copyright is granted automatically to most anything created by anyone when the picture, article, etc., is created. To say that you can't post anything copyrighted would probably bring most online forums to a halt. I think using an image in a posting as long as you attribute the source is probably considered fair use and should be considered ok:



> In its most general sense, a fair use is any copying of copyrighted material done for a limited and *"transformative" purpose such as to comment upon,* criticize or parody a copyrighted work. Such uses can be done without permission from the copyright owner. Another way of putting this is that fair use is a defense against infringement. If your use qualifies under the definition above, and as defined more specifically later in this chapter, then your use would not be considered an illegal infringement.


source here

To limit fair use on an online bulletin board could be very counterprodcutive to the exchange of ideas online. I would recommend using the Creative Commons license to help foment the exchange of ideas critical to the Internet. Dendroboard's policy is good, but doesn't cover if the original author maintains copyright, what is termed fair use, etc. DMCA, referenced in the Dendroboard TOS, was put together by the music and movie industry to protect profit. Creative commons was put together by artists and scientists to protect, but help share ideas. I think the latter is more on par with the goals here, and I would recommend considering it.

Sorry to deviate from the post, but since it was brought up I thought I"d jump in.

$0.02

Marcos


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

I called Tropiflora and they didnt seem to mind, but she said they would call me back if the owner was mad. I doubt they do. here are some more of my shots










15 gallon, left to right Chiquita linda, Annick, Top right( marble throat) Bottom right (tigrinia something)











Eoz Novar. Really smooth leafed and these are what we are putting in the Pumilio tanks. others to but we think this is probably the best of the bunch in the 25 broms deal.

They annick and rosi fireball were extras.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

We are going to order more broms from tropiflora. If anyone wants any we can bring for pick up at the Midwest reptile show in Indy. prices are $5 apiece and 4 for $15. These will include some of the nicer larger broms. We will only bring what is requested and dont really expect many if any requests. Just let me know if interested. Bulkier deals available Thanks.


----------

